# Possible resolution for Eamon



## DevinT (May 22, 2013)

I see increasing frustration by the members on the forum concerning the knives Eamon owes. Even though all makers here have backlogs of there own that are not getting done, I think that we can solicit some help from the pro's and hobbyists to help with some of the more pressing orders.

I have talked to a few makers that are willing to help. We could match makers with certain projects and make a little progress on some of these. I think that the money is probably long gone, so it would be on a volunteer basis. Eamon needs to take responsibility for this, and I think that we can help out here. 

Let's avoid any angry responses please, that would make resolution even harder.

Looking for help. Mods please step in if I'm out of line with this.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## Zwiefel (May 22, 2013)

Hey everybody, I'm maintaing a list of who is owed a product and who is willing to do work. Please look here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE&usp=sharing

and let me know if I've missed you or mis-quoted you.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 22, 2013)

Folks if you are owed work by Eamon, please fill out the spreadsheet so we can assess the scope of work needed to be done to resolve this. As Devin stated, all work will be don pro bono, so there might not be an option to get exactly what was ordered, but we will try to match things as much as we can. 

For Eamon/WillC knives, there is another thread in Wills subforum. 



M


----------



## Zwiefel (May 22, 2013)

I haven't made the spreadsheet publicly editable...but I'm happy to give you edit permissions if you send me your gmail address.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 22, 2013)

Maybe we should make a separate spreadsheet for work other than WillC knives?
On a second thought, it makes sense to keep it on one spreadsheet, as long as it is clear which orders are which.

M


----------



## Zwiefel (May 22, 2013)

OK, new links:

Utility Knife ONLY:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE&usp=sharing

Non Utility Knives:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdC14N2kzWnVBdlQxOHFoTjdyVjNIZFE&usp=sharing


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 22, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> OK, new links:
> 
> Utility Knife ONLY:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVveXMHku0hdEhlYWRNS2NsdHZXem5ZeDZoOWFrUlE&usp=sharing
> ...




Fair enough. Thanks Zwiefel!


----------



## WillC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Fellas:doublethumbsup:

I would be happy to take on a couple of re handle jobs from the list depending on what gets thrown up.

I would suggest the list of other work will need note of what was paid up front, as some maybe there is still some money in the job, which will all help. But who knows, so it should be there.:idea2:


----------



## Zwiefel (May 22, 2013)

I've got to run out to the farm and feed/care for the horses, so I'll be gone a few hours. will catch the spreadsheet(s) up when I get back.


----------



## sachem allison (May 22, 2013)

you have my support. I will try again today to reach out to Eamon. I called earlier but, no response. will try facebook


----------



## Zwiefel (May 22, 2013)

WillC said:


> Thanks Fellas:doublethumbsup:
> 
> I would be happy to take on a couple of re handle jobs from the list depending on what gets thrown up.
> 
> I would suggest the list of other work will need note of what was paid up front, as some maybe there is still some money in the job, which will all help. But who knows, so it should be there.:idea2:



Added a paid/total column. Let me know if you had something different in mind.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2013)

You guys are all amazing!


----------



## JBroida (May 23, 2013)

devin... once again great idea and great community building event... i only wish i had a bit of time to give myself to help out.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2013)

I'm sorry to not be able to contribute to this but I have to consider pushing back my own currently paid up customers (who also have been waiting some time now) in lieu of helping Eamon out of hot water here and I can't justify that move.


----------



## DevinT (May 23, 2013)

This is not as much for Eamon as it is for the forum members.

It's cool Dave, we all know that you are very busy.

Hoss


----------



## chuck239 (May 23, 2013)

Devin, this is an incredible offer on your part to help out all the members at loss here. 

-Chuck


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2013)

Please see *this thread* for follow up details.


----------

